# 60th birthday present to myself...my first 100 mile MTB race!



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

Wrote my first blog post chronicling my Telluride 100 adventure. Enjoy!









To Telluride and Back!


To Telluride and Back by David Horn DISCOVERY I first stumbled upon Telluride way back in 1988. My brother Mike and I were several weeks in...




dirtwithdave.blogspot.com


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Great read, thanks for sharing! Truly astounding, given the altitude challenge.

I did 100s for a long time, then tapered down to 50s. This year, at 63, I did my last two, and have decided to revert to fun and exploration.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

kosmo said:


> Great read, thanks for sharing! Truly astounding, given the altitude challenge.
> 
> I did 100s for a long time, then tapered down to 50s. This year, at 63, I did my last two, and have decided to revert to fun and exploration.


Seems like you would be a perfect candidate for the Tour Divide. All my 60+ year old ex-XC racer friends have done it, still do it, or are actively getting ready to do it.

Racing is super fun. I am about 1 1/2 years away from 60 myself and have been seriously contemplating the TD when I get old enough. Haha!


----------



## runbrung (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm on the other side of it - 29 now, started doing ultras when I was 26. I'm glad to hear I have 30+ years of it left in me!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

runbrung said:


> I'm on the other side of it - 29 now, started doing ultras when I was 26. *I'm glad to hear I have 30+ years of it left in me!*


Yes you do! I got a late start at it, but I honestly peaked at 100s at age 50.

Note: Get off this forum, youngster!


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

beastmaster said:


> Seems like you would be a perfect candidate for the Tour Divide. All my 60+ year old ex-XC racer friends have done it, still do it, or are actively getting ready to do it.
> 
> Racing is super fun. I am about 1 1/2 years away from 60 myself and have been seriously contemplating the TD when I get old enough. Haha!


Gotta admit...I'm contemplating the TD!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

davidrhorn said:


> Wrote my first blog post chronicling my Telluride 100 adventure. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice read. Thanks. You don't know how much I appreciate words which are so much more valuable than pictures and a lost art due to digital photography. 
REV*
* Who received his first carbon road bike and full suspension bike from a major manufacturer because of the words I used to write on MTBR a few decades ago.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Very nice read. Thanks. You don't know how much I appreciate words which are so much more valuable than pictures and a lost art due to digital photography.


QFT.

Not to mention videos.......


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Great job! I used to race 70 milers back in my 40s, but got lazy in recent years. My first 100 mile ride was on my 53rd b-day when we did White Rim in a day.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

Rev Bubba said:


> Very nice read. Thanks. You don't know how much I appreciate words which are so much more valuable than pictures and a lost art due to digital photography.
> REV*
> * Who received his first carbon road bike and full suspension bike from a major manufacturer because of the words I used to write on MTBR a few decades ago.


Thanks so much! This is actually my first foray into any sort of writing (well, since college a LONG time ago!). I actually enjoyed the process.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

David;
I have to say this, I truly enjoyed reading your blog, awesome job. 
I definitely felt like I was along for your journey not just reading about your journey, the backstory put me into the same mindset as you.

Now, I’m envious that you had a whole month to acclimate out west at elevation, when I did my racing in the late 1990s, I raced weekly 1995-2000, literally 100’s of races, age 33-38 , I did the 1997 NORBA nationals at Park city. I gave myself Eight days for that which included getting out there from Michigan via plane and gear packed, a pre-ride of the course area, training / fun / break days - and then race day, then some vacation days afterwards . Of course, I was younger then and thought my body could do everything, and I blew up on the climb and had to recover, losing 2 minutes. I did finish the race. No podium. 
I also turned 60 this year, had my kids at age 40/42/44 older 2 in college / last one in high school.

A few snippets from my 1997 NORBA diary then.









Race day snippet 











Mike R


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

